# Mazzer mini



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Recommended for home espresso use? And what's a good budget to set for one?

many thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

will do a decent job, budget will depend on dosered or on demand version, expect to pay around £225 for a good used mini and £350 - £400 for the electronic version, my preference would be towards the dosered model as it is much less money.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Beanben said:


> Recommended for home espresso use? And what's a good budget to set for one?
> 
> many thanks


 have you seen the for sale section as coffee chap has one up for sale , if you looking to buy, you are not going to go wrong buying a grinder off the chap and at that price and condition


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think the original owner of that one might have bought it back!

FWIW I bought a used Mini (dosered version) from a forum member for use with my Classic and I'm happy with the results. I haven't tried to mod the doser at all so I brush the half a gram out after use, but it's a lovely little machine that makes good espresso and looks the part too, without taking up too much room or costing an arm and a leg.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

What about the super jolly that had just been added


----------

